# Krell Illusion Processor



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just received our store demo Krell 2-Channel Illusion Processor and 2-Channel Class A iBias Amplifiers. Setting up Krell's new iBias DUO Series Stereo amplifier and the Illusion II Processor in our showroom has raised my bar for reference 2-channel audio. 

Krell's new processor and iBias 2-channel amplifier is beautifully designed and the audio performance with Sony's HAP-Z1ES Hi Res player and our new Sharp SD-WH1000U Hi Res Audio SACD player is simply amazing. For now we have them powering our Def Tech ST-L Super Towers.

Hope to have the opportunity to demo this system to HTS members.

-Robert


----------

